# Commercial gym equipment



## pgray12 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi all

me and a colleague are at the very early stages of planning to open a gym. The town we live only has crossfit or small scale fitness centres, of which only have less than a dozen resistance machines. We were planning on setting up a gym to fill the void, having a wide range of selectorised and plate loaded machines, cages, platforms etc , with several covering each body part. Of course we plan to also have a range of cardio equipment and classes etc.

We have come across what we view as a good deal with Powerzone

http://www.powerzoneuk.com/index.php?action=Special

There kit is used in gyms across the country and seems to get decent feedback on each gyms facebook page.

To get to the point, could anyone highlight any other offers that they are aware of from different suppliers? We are keen to keep costs down and powerzone appears to be the front runner so far. Alternatively if you have used powerzone before, we would like to get some feedback on them and their kit. We are also keen to keep most if not all resistance machines the same brand if possible.

thanks in advance


----------

